# Question on ettiquite(sp)



## topjet2 (Dec 1, 2005)

This last week I went out of town Christmas shopping.  I was looking for a martial arts supply store.  I saw a TKD dojo and decided to stop and ask for info.  Here is my dilemna when the instructor came out of his office I immediatly had the urge to bow.  Is this a common courtesy to out of your own dojo instructors?  Or just dont worry about it?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

It is a common and reasonable courtesy, but I would have resisted it and simply addressed him as 'Sir'.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2005)

Depends 

Not much of a answer, but it's the truth.  Some instructors might see it as a positive, some might think your weird, some might go "Oh by, here comes another nut"

I'd go with the "Hi, I'm Andrew" approach personally, and look at you funny if you came to one of my classes and bowed... but then bowing is never a part of my classes.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2005)

When I lived in So. Cal. near Little Saigon, I ALWAYS got the cold shoulder unless I bowed my head a teensy bit.  The faces of the shop owners would always go from stern to a bright smile.  A slight inclination of the head might be indicated for a traditionalist. But then again - this instructor would have no way of knowing you were a student of anyone if you did not bow. 

I suppose it's an individual call - and you'll get individual results as well.

Suit yourself (and your instructor's tradition), say I.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 3, 2005)

topjet2 said:
			
		

> This last week I went out of town Christmas shopping. I was looking for a martial arts supply store. I saw a TKD dojo and decided to stop and ask for info. Here is my dilemna when the instructor came out of his office I immediatly had the urge to bow. Is this a common courtesy to out of your own dojo instructors? Or just dont worry about it?


 
Not sure about Korean customs. When I visit other Japanese sensei, I always bow and introduce myself, then state my intentions.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 3, 2005)

Better to be safe than sorry.

Pay the proper respect, even if it's not expected.:asian: 

Frank


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 3, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Pay the proper respect, even if it's not expected.:asian:
> 
> Frank


 

...and chances are they will probably understand it either way...


----------



## Saitama Steve (Dec 5, 2005)

If you aren't a direct student and you aren't in Korea or Japan, don't bow, just be very polite.

However, if the dojo/dojang has a kamidana, bow to that. If it's a school that teaches iai/kenjutsu (or other related JSA) as well as the prescribed martial art, you may find a sword rack underneath. 







Hope this helps.


----------

